# completely new to PHOTOSHOP looking for help.



## Aldo Ferrari (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello guys, I am completely new to photoshop program i have no previous experience at all. I Know my way around light room enough to get what i do done correctly. However, i noticed PS6 is a complete different ballgame, it is like a hydro bomb of editing. 

I'm a much more efficient learner when i'm watching rather than reading, with that said can anyone recommend me tutorial videos for PS6? everything from the most basic to the more advance features? i wont be doing any graphic designing or anything of that sort, i just want to get creative with my photos and do some cool stuff. The amount of videos online is just overwhelming, just too many to choose from and i just want to make sure i'm looking at the best possible so that i don't waste my time and this is why i'm asking you guys help my noob behind! 
thanks.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 18, 2013)

click on "help" in Photoshop.  You will be able to access lots of free tutorials.


----------



## russellsnr (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.jkost.com/photoshop.html


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks. Other suggestions are welcome


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 19, 2013)

Two of my favorites:
http://kelbytv.com/photoshopusertv/
http://www.russellbrown.com/

Of course as Russell suggested, Julianne Kost is super.  Martin Evening, Jack Davis, Katrin Eismann and Eddie Tapp are other teachers that I consider to be the best.  You can find videos from them on YouTube. Software Cinema is a channel on YouTube that has many great videos.  If I think of others, I will add them later.


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks! you guys Rock!
edit;
I have a question, i've watched a couple of videos already and noticed that people always "duplicate the background" but i don't understand what the point of that is... can someone shed some light?


----------



## erro (Jun 19, 2013)

That way you always have the "untouched original" left in case you do something wrong, or need to clone back something and so on. Of course, this doubles the size of the file.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 19, 2013)

As you gain experience, you'll look back on your initial attempts and decide you could have done better. So try to get into the habit of using lots of layers - cloning on a new layer and not directly on the image, a levels adjustment layer instead of applying the levels adjustment directly to pixels etc. That way you can go back and fine tune your earlier work, and the same principle applies once you're more advanced.

John


----------



## Bryan Conner (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.deke.com/dekepod is Deke McClelland's podcast section of his website.  Here you will find lots of good free videos.  www.lynda.com is also a great place for video tutorials both free and paid.  You can also view Deke McClelland videos on YouTube as well.  Lynda.com also has a YouTube channel.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jun 20, 2013)

Welcome to Photoshop heaven/hell. Congratulations on taking the plunge. You have received lots of good advice here - I have learned a lot!!! from Deke on lynda.com. There is a great little course on lynda entitled Photoshop CS6 Selections and Layer Masking Workshop - I think the author is Tim Grey. As a lot of the good things that photographers want to do with their work is to adjust the values of specific areas of the work and leave the rest alone, or to change values of areas in the same photo in different ways, such as deal with a sky as opposed to the foreground &c. Lr has the adjustment brush but some of us find that it is fairly clumsy as compared to PS's tools. Once you have selections in PS you can make masks and save them - you can do something similar in Lr using different brushes, but it isn't all that precise, to my eye. The course that I mentioned is clear and concise and will take you a long way into the program. 

Good luck with Photoshop! It's well worth the time and effort!


----------



## Aldo Ferrari (Jun 23, 2013)

thank you so much for the awesome recommendations and advice.


----------

